# f350 5.4 review



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Whats every ones thoughts on the 5.4 in the f350. I am looking at a 2003 f350 and I feel the motor may be underpowered.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

I've got one in a 2000 F-250. Ok motor, not really fast. I used it the other week to haul my four horse gooseneck (11k or so) and it did ok. It doesn't pull like my 7.3 but it got the job done. Was able to maintain 70 plus on the highway with it though it did struggle a bit on some hills. I see lots of them at horse shows and rodeo's pulling 3 and four horse goosenecks.

As for snow use I haven't plowed with mine yet but I'll tell you without a doubt it will out push either of the trucks in your signature.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Never had a problem plowing with my 2002 F250 with the 5.4 in it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Gutless, gas destroyer. It doesn't drink gas, it guzzles gas faster than an alcoholic guzzles beers. I had one in an 02 F250. I'd just get a 2500HD chevy to keep your fleet GM


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

grandview;1637664 said:


> Never had a problem plowing with my 2002 F250 with the 5.4 in it.


I was hoping you would chime in. I knew you used them the same as I do.

Still looking for the right truck.


----------



## bcbrouwer (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, decent motor, not much torque down low though. By far my biggest complaint would fuel economy!! Im in canada, so i have it set to liters/100km, which is horrible, avg 25l/100km, and I drive easy and steady. My chev 1/2 ton with the 5.3 was averaging 12.8l/100km. same work, salting and towing an enclosed trailer. My f250 is more truck for sure, but it makes me wish I went for a diesel in the 3/4 ton. People say its not always worth it unless you put a lot of mialage on, but getting 250-300km on one tank ($120) makes me second guess that. maybe the 6.2 is better, but the 5.4 seems to be a guzzler for sure. also its a 2010, so one would think it wold be better than an older one. not so!


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i have the 5.4 starting to have engine problems like sensors going and oil pump and i think the timing chain of course they are plagued with spark plugs breaking off in the engine
i believe it is a decently powered motor can tow plenty and actually accelerates okay
however with the price of diesel going down as of right now id take a diesel in a wink of an eye


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

Having put close to a million miles on 7.3 fords (I haul livestock all summer long) I can honestly say if I wasn't towing as often and as heavy as I do I would go for a gas truck. They do use a little more gas but the price premium and the significantly more expensive repair and maintenance costs on the diesel trucks takes an awful long time to pay back in fuel saved. That being said the 6.7 is looking pretty decent and unless I find another clean low milage 7.3 in a couple years I probably end up owning one of them. I put the miles on and tow enough weight that it dose pencil out for me though. I took my last 7.3 off the road at 490k.

As for longevity I used to work for a company that had e-350 vans with 5.4's in them. Every one of them went better than 300k (had 12 of them) without ever having the motor opened up. Couple of them popped plugs and there was the normal maintenance you would expect with high mileage vehicles but overall they did pretty darn good.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I have been fighiting with my self over diesel or gas. I would love a diesel truck, I know they last longer etc. But every thing I own is gas, I like being able to have gas cans that I can use for all my equipment if needed. That being said, if I could find a low milage, and I mean LOW, like under 100k, 7.3 I would pick it up in a heart beat.

Its nice to hear that you guys have had good luck with them. Im not really brand loyal but my first truck was a 1994 f150 4x4 and I loved that truck, I kick my ass for selling it over a $300 fix and because it was so old.

http://www.merchantsauto.com/used/F...ksett-NH-af9e10530a0a0002014366f31f5e1103.htm

going to look at this one


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

that's a lot of $$ for that truck imo.
i just did a quick search and came up with this, looks real nice http://providence.craigslist.org/ctd/3877101761.html
http://nh.craigslist.org/ctd/3856282543.html
http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3852105552.html


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

durafish;1637820 said:


> that's a lot of $$ for that truck imo.
> i just did a quick search and came up with this, looks real nice http://providence.craigslist.org/ctd/3877101761.html
> http://nh.craigslist.org/ctd/3856282543.html
> http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3852105552.html


Should have also mentioned, my next truck will be strictly a work truck, Has to be a singal cab.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh yea my bad I thought it was just a upgrade from your current one.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

That first truck has Chevy wheels...


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

No it doesn't they won't fit, its a hub cap.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

durafish;1637823 said:


> Oh yea my bad I thought it was just a upgrade from your current one.


The half tons have served me well for the last few years but I need a one ton. My dump trailer is rated for 10k so I have really only been able to use it at half capacity. I am also going to be doing a LOT more commercial plowing this year (was mostly resi last year)so I need to get a vbox sander and a v plow.

Lots of upgrades this year, just trying to get the best out there at the right price.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

CashinH&P;1637826 said:


> The half tons have served me well for the last few years but I need a one ton. My dump trailer is rated for 10k so I have really only been able to use it at half capacity. I am also going to be doing a LOT more commercial plowing this year (was mostly resi last year)so I need to get a vbox sander and a v plow.
> 
> Lots of upgrades this year, just trying to get the best out there at the right price.


Yea for commercial plowing and a V-box a half-ton wont work. Ever consider a eclb? May just be my way of thinking but a reg cab for hours wouldn't be very comfortable. the turning radius is the best but for parking lots i doesn't matter. 
Whatever you get i wouldn't stay very attached to it if your going to be using salt lol:laughing:


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I love my ectended cab for a personal truck but for work I hate it, My f150 was a regular cab long bed and I loved being able to look behind me into the bed/behind me. Plus I like the look of regular cab work trucks. And your right about not getting attached to it if I use it for salt. Alot of people up here like straight sand or salt sand mix


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Personally I'd still get a Chevy but thats me. Plus, a decent Chevy 3500 SRW, OBS, go for like $5k. And they run forever.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

It's no speed demon, and it's no MPG king. But it will run and run, and run.
And the F350 will out push about any other single wheel truck.
If you buy it, first thing, pull the plugs and replace them after putting a touch of hi-temp anti-seize on the threads. Then change them every 10K miles or so, just to avoid the dreaded stripped plug syndrome.
You may end up doing exhaust manifolds. Not a huge cost.
Otherwise, it's basic upkeep stuff.
OH, and get under that oil pan with a steam cleaner. ****** it good.
dry it, and spray the fluid film to it in good order. Repeat every month.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Whats every ones thoughts on a 96 f250 5.8 104k, looks to be in good shape from the add.

http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3812069337.html


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's a good deal for an OBS F250. A lot of people bash the TTB front end, but I had 3 F250's (86, 89, 93) and all 8' Fishers. They did just fine.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

The truck has been of Cl for months something has to be wring with it, worth aclook though.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

this looks decent
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/3882641840.html


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

durafish;1637934 said:


> The truck has been of Cl for months something has to be wring with it, worth aclook though.


yep, rear spring shackles are junk. guy wouldnt budge on the price either.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

durafish;1637958 said:


> this looks decent
> http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/3882641840.html


If thats a MM2 I'm a dog


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

CashinH&P;1637961 said:


> yep, rear spring shackles are junk. guy wouldnt budge on the price either.


Oh, it's rusted underneath.


----------

